# Skidsteer w/blower hourly rate



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, I know location and overhead will dictate much of the rate, but just trying to get a feel for what guys are charging. Currently we have 2 mid-frame sized Bobcats, 1 with a 66", 1 with a 72" blower. 

During our record breaking winter 2 years ago, the going rate (at least what we and others we talked to said they were getting) was $175/hr with a 4 hr minimum. That could be spread out over multiple locations, but the clock started when we unloaded at 1st location, and stopped when we were loaded at the last. 

Obviously, that price fluctuated 20% either way, but most were in the $150-$200/hr. Also, not much blowing was required last year, but this year we have machines on locations where they want sidewalks blown every storm. Seeing as each machine can easily replace 5 shovelers at $40/hr, I think we're in the ballpark with our rates. 

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd say I'm moving to Mass, but even those prices wouldn't make it worth it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Shovelers make 40.00 per hour in MA? Hard for me to believe. I also think that a skid with a push box and snow bucket will be more in demand than one with a blower. At least around here they are for sure. Our skids sit by our salt piles all over the city, and load trucks. When there aren't trucks waiting to be loaded they put the push box on and clear the parking lots. I could see how they'd be more valuable when there's a blizzard and plows can't push the snow like New York had a few years ago with 7' of snow in 24 hours or whatever. But in normal Winters I think a push box and bucket have more uses than a blower on a skid. But that's just me.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes, maybe the guy who bid $285/hr for a skid with blower would get you to move here, haha. 

Justjeff, shovelers are paid $15-25/hr here on average, and are charged out at $35-50/hr. We have buckets, pushers, and plows as well. Obviously those are most in demand, however, certain complexes around here are "zero-tolerance" and want sidewalks being cleared as soon as snow starts accumulating


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

https://trademarks.justia.com/855/87/zero-85587413.html


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure how that link answers my question. If what you're getting at is someone trademarked zero-tolerance, terrific. If common phrases which are trademarked interests you, here is a list of 50 more http://digitalsynopsis.com/advertising/generic-trademark-product-brand-names/


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow. Never knew Jeff trademarked that term. So, I guess if he wanted to, he could go after other companies that use that term in their marketing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Jim15 said:


> Not sure how that link answers my question. If what you're getting at is someone trademarked zero-tolerance, terrific. If common phrases which are trademarked interests you, here is a list of 50 more http://digitalsynopsis.com/advertising/generic-trademark-product-brand-names/


You're getting there

http://www.ascaonline.org/snow-asca-sima.aspx#.WCe-GstMHqA


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know what zero-tolerance means to multiple trade associations, neither of which we are a member. Again, absolutely nothing to do with my original question. Clearly you live on this site, but evidently it has nothing to do with contributing worthy content to a discussion.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/search/619291/

Maybe 20 posts in last 30 days.

I'll explain later why I think you're thinking is flawed

Meanwhile tell me why 10 guys are slower than two machines under the scenario you posted above


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ go to bed......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I also should add we get several thousand dollars per hour for each of our blowers

Then again they are a little bit bigger than yours


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> ^ go to bed......


Nap time coming soon ......it's been a long drive. Just parked in driveway after 3 months


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

In my area at least the rate for a piece of equipment doesn't reflect what it would cost based on the amount of shovelers it would replace. We charge the same for shovelers $40 per man hour. However the going rate for a skid steer is around $100 an hour. It don't matter what attachment is on it. If it's time and material then the minimum varies depending on the situation. The way that your machine makes more per hour is that it's way more efficient than the shovelers. So if you have a one hour minimum for each site and you can do each one in 15 min then you can do 3 sites at a 1 hour minimum in 1 hour if they are close together. Which means you are charging $100 an hour but the machine is making $300 per hour. Your situation may be different but here they allow the skid steers to drive on the roads as long as there is an active storm so you don't have to trailer between sites as long as they are kinda close to each other.


----------

